# Cosco paint from Menards?



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Has Menards discountinued Cosco paints? I always heard it was made by Sherwin Williams so I gave it a try last year and thought it was pretty good paint and priced reasonable enough but at Menards today it was no where to be found so I thought I'd check here to see if anyone knew what happened to it.

Also, the had Pittsburgh Paints Ultra priced around $11/gal. Has anyone used it or care to give a review? I'd be afraid to use anything that cheap but ya never know it could be decent so I thought I'd ask around.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Its called Conco paint and yes they still carry it. As far as the PPG ultra, I tried a gallon and it is a DIY paint not something I will buy again. Poor coverage and picture frames. It did however dry very fast, lay out smooth, and had zero odor. :thumbsup:


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

DiscountHousePainter said:


> Has Menards discountinued Cosco paints? I always heard it was made by Sherwin Williams so I gave it a try last year and thought it was pretty good paint and priced reasonable enough but at Menards today it was no where to be found so I thought I'd check here to see if anyone knew what happened to it.
> 
> Also, the had Pittsburgh Paints Ultra priced around $11/gal. Has anyone used it or care to give a review? I'd be afraid to use anything that cheap but ya never know it could be decent so I thought I'd ask around.


I'm suprised this subject hasn't came up more. I have used Pittsburgh paints regularly for about 7 years. I am in a menards at least a few times a month for random things I need, so it is a convenient thing for me. I'll be the first to admit that the Ultra isn't the greatest paint ever. What I like is the premium line called Grand Distinctions from Pittsburgh paints at menards. For a little less than 30 a gallon with tax it is a hard product to beat at that price imo. I have also used a lot of Conco 100 for ceilings as well with pretty good luck. 
Jay


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

For 11$ your lucky it doesnt slap you in the face for buying it when you pop the lid. How could it be any good.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> For 11$ your lucky it doesnt slap you in the face for buying it when you pop the lid. How could it be any good.


Thanks for the funny mental image.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol Conco that's right, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Conco was probably the worst paint I ever used. Had a large insurance resto job and bought a half dozen 5's of it. No coverage, high clay content, more crap floating in a pail than I had ever seen. I guess the counter guy at Menards told the Conco rep that I had bought a large amount of it and the next thing I know the rep is contacting me. Very nicely I just told him that I really wasn't interested in using the paint again.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Conco was probably the worst paint I ever used. Had a large insurance resto job and bought a half dozen 5's of it. No coverage, high clay content, more crap floating in a pail than I had ever seen. I guess the counter guy at Menards told the Conco rep that I had bought a large amount of it and the next thing I know the rep is contacting me. Very nicely I just told him that I really wasn't interested in using the paint again.


 
I would have liked to have heard that


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually I was very nice. Not his fault. I even dug up the empty 5 that we had put all the crap from the paint we strained and showed him. His thought was that the stuff had sat on the shelf so long that it had skimmed on the top layer and on the lid. I did suggest that maybe he could market it to someone who specialized in Section 8 apartment and house repaints..........


----------

